# Aux input for 2007 Audi A4 / Symphony



## jwmarin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello,
I have a 2007 Audi A4, stock Symphony stereo, no nav, so satellite radio, no external CD changer. I've been reading through the posts trying to figure out what I need to do to put in an aux input (just aux jack, NOT ipod control).
I'd prefer to connect directly to the head unit so the wiring run isn't as difficult. I don't mind disconnecting the sat or external CD, as long as I can reconnect it later. There are no wires in the glove box. Attached is a picture of the harness in the trunk.
I think this is what I need, but I'm really not sure. 
BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.5 
Am I better off connecting something in the trunk, and running a wire to the dash/console? If so, this might be it, but I can't find any photos of the front of that connector, so not sure it would fit the trunk harness in my car.
BlitzSafe VW/AUX DMX V.3A
Thanks for any help you can give.
Joe


----------

